# I SCORED AT KMART...but needed to know???



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

$4.50 for pint jars:2thumb: and 4.99 for quart jars:2thumb:...and lids were
$.99:2thumb:/but not wide mouth...they are 1.70, still cheaper than walmart last I checked.:gaah:
So, I was wondering how long these lids which I have about 50 boxes of would last if kept in my dry, windowless, cool pantry room...

How Long Do Ball Canning Lids Last? | eHow.com

Unused LidsAccording to Jarden Home Brands, the manufacturer of Ball home canning jars, lids and bands, unused lids should be stored in a cool, dry place. Helen Aardsma of Mulberry Lane Farm reports that lids have a shelf life of five to 10 years if stored properly.

Sealed LidsJarden states that if correct canning procedures are followed, preserved foods with sealed lids should last indefinitely. A lid corroded on the top is OK as long as the vacuum seal between the lid and jar is retained. Freezing can cause the seal to break.

And I hope my tomatoes are as pretty as this picture on the provided link...yeah, right!!!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I keep a year or two supply of canning lids on hand ... back in the 70's there was a shorage of them, my mom could not find them any where ...

So after that my mom started to stock them and it became a habit for me. If I find them on sell ... I stock them.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I helped clean out my grandmother's garage the other day. She gave me two boxes of canning jars with lids still in the packaging


----------



## sewtnanny (Apr 15, 2011)

I attended an lds workshop sorta thing several years ago. They said that the nutritional value of home canned foods was lost after 5 years. I am dehydrating all I can manage. I also heard on Dehydrate2Store.com (which is also a lds site and a VERY good site for information) that if properly sealed and stored at a low temp, these dried foods would last up to 30 years. Have any of you got any additional information on this?
I remember opening a jar of peaches;my favorite; as a child that my grandma had canned about 8-10 or so years earlier, they were peachy mush, YUCKY!



> Sealed LidsJarden states that if correct canning procedures are followed, preserved foods with sealed lids should last indefinitely. A lid corroded on the top is OK as long as the vacuum seal between the lid and jar is retained. Freezing can cause the seal to break.
> 
> And I hope my tomatoes are as pretty as this picture on the provided link...yeah, right!!!


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Good info JayJay. I just checked the KMart web site and your prices are spot on. I paid just under $8 bucks a flat for quart size reg mouth at Wal-Mart a few weeks back. Good post. Thanks.


----------



## beanpicker (May 25, 2011)

Yes Andi, back in the 70s there was a shortage on canning flats an a lot of people was hurting including a cousin of mine. She had 6 kids an her garden was what feed them all. Well I heard about the shortage but our small town must not of got the message for I was able to buy a whole cass of like 48 dozen. Now back then we was lucky to have a few extra dollars for a trip to the Nickle Nook hamberger joint for a kids treet but for some odd reason I was able to get the whole case then for some odd reason I took my cousin 1/2 of them,,, she cryed when I gave them to her. I know who was leading me to do these some odd reason things , for I truly belive the Lord does provide .

An as far as the flats keeping , I have several large mouth flats I bought off a man back in 2000 he had stocked for y2k an was later needing the money so I bought like 20 dozen off him an Im still using off them . I use mostly reg flats. 

I buy flats every week or so , in the winter that way it doesn't hurt in the summer when I need lots of them.. 

I also reuse , ( I know they say not too ) my canning flats . I use them on like jelly, pickles an even tomato juice. I try to re use them on less important things in case the seals don't hold true but I can honestly say I haven't had trouble , In fact I know I have reused some 3- 4 time , I date my lids with a per. marker an some times I have had 3-4 dates on them.. I have no trouble with them coming un sealed. I bet in the 40 years I have been home canning I haven't lost over a dozen jars due to seals an only had 2 that cracked in the canner. An I onced canned about 600 jars each year, topin off over 900 jars for y2k. Lots of times I will reuse an save the new . 
I know a lot of people who goes strictly by what the experts say, but I too have years under my belt an I say it's ok for me to do it , even if some one else feel it wrong. 

I knew of a family who the lady would not eat at her MIL house because of home canned food, she felt it was un safe. an afer they had kids she would let her kids eat there ,,, that was ok but her husband would set down an enjoy his mother home cooked meals , while she would stop at Mc Donalds on the way home .....but to each his own..


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

The world is full of people with different ideas about food. A young lady told me last week she would never eat a fresh egg. I asked her if she ate eggs at all and she said only store bought ones. Things that make you go hmmmm.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Clarice said:


> The world is full of people with different ideas about food. A young lady told me last week she would never eat a fresh egg. I asked her if she ate eggs at all and she said only store bought ones. Things that make you go hmmmm.


I had one woman tell me that fresh eggs like mine from my own chicken were too "eggy" for her...:scratch aren't eggs supposed to be eggy?


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Emerald said:


> I had one woman tell me that fresh eggs like mine from my own chicken were too "eggy" for her...:scratch aren't eggs supposed to be eggy?


Our collective taste buds (generally speaking) have been dumbed down by tasteless factory food. It's a real shame, too.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow---beanpicker--you are one canning mojo!!!

I have bought through the winter as you did---57 boxes of lids so far.:congrat:


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

When I get a case of jars, I usually try to get at least two boxes of lids for it, ensuring at least three years of canning. Home canning isn't supposed to sit on your shelf! lol It's supposed to get used in your regular eating...but having a surplus of anything is good. We try to eat up what we have within a couple-3 years. 
I got in on the KMart sale (it's ended now supposedly) and got 20 cases of jars and a variety of lids and other equipment. It was great and I finally feel like I feel somewhat comfortable with my jar inventory. If a family only used one jar a day, that would mean having to have at least 30 cases on hand!


----------

